# Review: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2017)

```
The-Digital-Picture has completed their review of the Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sports Lens. At $5999 the new Sigma seems like a good deal, until you consider that you can buy a Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II refurbished from Canon for under $7000 on occasion. I think that alone makes this lens a hard sell to its target audience.</p>
<p><strong>From TDP</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sports Lens takes one into the big leagues of sports and wildlife photography at a fraction of the price of the previous options, those by Canon and Nikon.</p>
<p>Overall, this lens is a really nice one. The build quality appears military-grade, ready for heavy duty outdoor use. The features list is about as long as they get and adequate accessories are included. Though some focus shift is present, the image quality coming from this lens – especially when used wide open at f/4 – is ready for a 2-page spread or a wall-sized cutout and the background blur that 500mm f/4 can produce practically cuts out the subject in-camera. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-500mm-f-4-DG-OS-HSM-Sports-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>We’re looking forward to seeing more reviews of the latest Sigma supertelephoto lens.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## sanj (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks GREAT. Nice of Sigma to bring the super tele's closer to the photographer who cannot afford the super expensive 'whites'. Nice nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2017)

Disappointed that there wasn't a comparison with the 400 DO II. That, I think, is going to be the other common choice people are facing in their minds between this lens and Canon, as they sit in the same price and function ranges.


----------



## AJ (Mar 14, 2017)

It seems a bit unfair to compare the Sigma's launching price to a refurbished Canon. Presumably the Sigma will get a rebate at some point in time. But I suppose if you were in the market right now then this would be a fair price comparison.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ said:


> It seems a bit unfair to compare the Sigma's launching price to a refurbished Canon. Presumably the Sigma will get a rebate at some point in time. But I suppose if you were in the market right now then this would be a fair price comparison.



I don't think it's unfair, it's the reality of choice a consumer has. Sigma lenses rarely get anything more than small rebates, especially the new Global Vision lenses.


----------



## iowapipe (Mar 14, 2017)

"The build quality appears military-grade"

I highly doubt there is any MIL-SPEC rating for this lens. I know, I know - it's all about attracting interest and clicks.
It's just a silly thing to write when it's a mostly adults reading the post. Kids on the other hand... I suppose the carbon fiber hood gives the illusion? (checked Sigma's site just to cover my bases: no MIL-SPEC rating)


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Disappointed that there wasn't a comparison with the 400 DO II. That, I think, is going to be the other common choice people are facing in their minds between this lens and Canon, as they sit in the same price and function ranges.



The lenses seem fairly comparable, both being of excellent quality. Aside from any differences in AF, long term compatibility etc, the real difference is an operational weight of 127oz, with the heavy front elements further away, for the Sigma 500mm vs 80oz for the Canon 400mm. If your main criteria are for hand holding and walking around with a lens, the Canon is the clear winner. If it's longer focal length on a tripod, the Sigma gives you 25% more reach.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a bit unfair to compare the Sigma's launching price to a refurbished Canon. Presumably the Sigma will get a rebate at some point in time. But I suppose if you were in the market right now then this would be a fair price comparison.
> ...



I agree. I've actually thought seriously about investing in a 500mm f4 and am waiting to see if it ever shows up again on the refurbished site. At $6,000 for the Sigma, I'm willing to wait a year or more for a refurbished Canon. If the Sigma were $5,000, my decision would be made a little more difficult.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 15, 2017)

iowapipe said:


> "The build quality appears military-grade"
> 
> I highly doubt there is any MIL-SPEC rating for this lens. I know, I know - it's all about attracting interest and clicks.
> It's just a silly thing to write when it's a mostly adults reading the post. Kids on the other hand... I suppose the carbon fiber hood gives the illusion? (checked Sigma's site just to cover my bases: no MIL-SPEC rating)



You must be fun at parties :

Not everything is meant to be taken literally.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a bit unfair to compare the Sigma's launching price to a refurbished Canon. Presumably the Sigma will get a rebate at some point in time. But I suppose if you were in the market right now then this would be a fair price comparison.
> ...



+1 seems like a fair enough comparison, especially in that price range...


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a bit unfair to compare the Sigma's launching price to a refurbished Canon. Presumably the Sigma will get a rebate at some point in time. But I suppose if you were in the market right now then this would be a fair price comparison.
> ...



Of course it's unfair especially if you get your head around the fact the USA is not the centre of the universe and in moist countries that subsidise USA prices we pay significantly more for the Canon, can't get refurbs and the Sigma pricing will be relatively a lot cheaper as they don't hit us up to subsidise their US pricing. SO yeah most of us don't have that choice.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 16, 2017)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...



===

The brutal financial reality is that the USA IS THE CENTRE of the world
for Canon as MORE THAN 70% of their market for ALL of their photographic,
micro-electronics, display systems, optical engineering products, etc. 
IS bought by the USA. 

On a financial basis Europe, China, Japan, Africa, Canada, Australia,
South America, etc. are pip-squeaks when it comes to the sheer 
AMOUNT of Canon product sold in the world. China is catching 
up fast but is still NOWHERE NEAR what the USA spends.

The price discounts goto the country that actually 
DOES SPEND waaaaaaaay more on Canon gear 
than ANYWHERE ELSE IN THE WORLD !!!!!!
THAT is the R-E-A-L-I-T-Y which is the USA!!!!
(i'm Canadian by the way!)

---

Now if you DO NOT want to spend that much money
for a 500mm lens, may I SUGGEST a very good zoom
lens option: the Sigma 150-600mm F5-6.3 Zoom Lens Sports version
which is about $1950 and I think works at 90% of what that
the Sigma and Canon 500 mm Telephotos do.
Yes I KNOW its only F5 so it's not the fastest lens out there
...BUT....
That 10% of extra final image quality CAN be compensated for
by DOING better framing, making more optimal use of shutter 
speed and better end-user ISO and Iris adjustments.

I could save more $3000 and use it to buy 
a better 50mm or 85mm prime lens instead!
At telephoto lengths I need more variable zoom 
capability than absolute image quality!

To punch the sharpness on this zoom lens,
I usually add a 1.5 or 2.0 pixel radius UNSHARP MASK
AFTER I punch the contrast and saturation by 10% to 15%
on my final photos to compensate for the slower lens.
It seems to work for me! So at least give it a try
at your favorite local camera shop!

Sigma 150-600mm Zoom Lens Sports version

This guy does a very good review of it:
(NOTE there are TWO versions of this lens...
the cheaper "Contemporary version" at $1000 
and the more expensive Sports-version at $1950)
http://froknowsphoto.com/sigma-150-600-realworld-review/


----------



## AJ (Mar 16, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> (i'm Canadian by the way!)


So am I


----------



## LDS (Mar 16, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> The brutal financial reality is that the USA IS THE CENTRE of the world for Canon as MORE THAN 70% of their market for ALL of their photographic, micro-electronics, display systems, optical engineering products, etc.
> IS bought by the USA.
> On a financial basis Europe, China, Japan, Africa, Canada, Australia, South America, etc. are pip-squeaks when it comes to the sheer AMOUNT of Canon product sold in the world. China is catching up fast but is still NOWHERE NEAR what the USA spends.



Actually, Canon own investors relations data say that Canon sales are well spread, about a quarter in each region (Japan, Americas, Europe and Asia/Oceania), see:

http://www.canon.com/ir/finance/highlight.html

(and it looks thereby that it's really Japan alone spending more  )

The difference thereby probably come from the different structure Canon has on those markets. For example in Europe it's more fragmented, there's Canon Europe, but also the many HQs in each State, which may make the structure less agile, and finding refurbished lenses harder.

European markets are also usually far less aggressive than US ones, and prices have different dynamics.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 16, 2017)

It's an interesting review. But I think the problem Sigma has is the S/H Canon 500mm f4 LIS. If I was in the market for a 500mm f4...I would always veer towards Canon big whites for a multitude of reasons. While it's good to see Sigma starting to produce world class optics, it's hard for them to compete against a company that a) defines the breed and b) been doing it a lot longer. 
So my main question with Sigma is reliability and pro support. Here in the UK I can rent a backup directly from Canon and have my lens serviced / repaired in 3 days. There's a whole support network and that's more important than retail price.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 16, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...



Playing devils advocate, would you consider a refurbished Sigma at $5000 when/if they became available?

Also, I think it's a silly comparison for a couple reasons:

1. How often are refurb deals on the 500 found? Currently it's listed at $7200 and out of stock. CPW shows refurb was last in stock 31 weeks ago! Sure, there is a crowd that might wait a year as you stated for a chance to score a refurb. There's also likely the crowd that wants one now. 

2. It's not like Sigma randomly picked some price point out of nowhere. Just like Canon they likely have a large marketing team dedicated to running the numbers. Sigma obviously believes it will sell at this price point, otherwise the price would be different. Are we all smarter than Sigma with judging the market conditions? I'm not.

That all being said, I think I'd likely fall in your camp though. Having the Sigma 150-600S and having the itch to try out a big white, I think I would be inclined to wait for a Canon deal then trade in my Sigma


----------



## tr573 (Mar 16, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> It's an interesting review. But I think the problem Sigma has is the S/H Canon 500mm f4 LIS. If I was in the market for a 500mm f4...I would always veer towards Canon big whites for a multitude of reasons. While it's good to see Sigma starting to produce world class optics, it's hard for them to compete against a company that a) defines the breed and b) been doing it a lot longer.
> So my main question with Sigma is reliability and pro support. Here in the UK I can rent a backup directly from Canon and have my lens serviced / repaired in 3 days. There's a whole support network and that's more important than retail price.



The MK1 Canon weighs almost 1.5lbs more than the Sigma, which is a real consideration. And it was released the same year as the 400/2.8 MK1, which was recently no-serviced so I would not be surprised if it wasn't too much longer before it joins it's brethren in no-service land.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 16, 2017)

I wonder how big of an issue is the focus shift when stopping down?


----------



## tr573 (Mar 16, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> I wonder how big of an issue is the focus shift when stopping down?



Close to MFD , it will be a bigger deal. Farther out, not so much (like any other lens)

It's the kind of thing you can compensate for once you've gotten enough practice with a lens typically. If you know the focus is going to shift a bit closer to the camera @ F/8, you AF past where you actually want it to be.


----------



## iowapipe (Mar 16, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> iowapipe said:
> 
> 
> > "The build quality appears military-grade"
> ...



Yep, usually so. But, that was my point of posting: it was a silly thing to say unless you are a 10yo infatuated with the Military. Thanks for your effort tho.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 16, 2017)

For some reason the Sigma is being listed here in Australia at A$6,000. Normally the exchange rate would have it much higher based on US/Euro prices. That makes the Sigma a steal given the Canon 500ii is around $10,000. We don't tend to get refurb offers and the second hand market for Big Whites is almost non-existent. I have always shot Canon but as an amateur I don't get any special service so I don't consider that a consideration. When I last had an issue with the 7DII (under warranty), Canon's response was frankly underwhelming. If the focus shift can be remedied, I'd go for this and trade in my 300ii.


----------



## kiwiengr (Mar 17, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> For some reason the Sigma is being listed here in Australia at A$6,000. Normally the exchange rate would have it much higher based on US/Euro prices. That makes the Sigma a steal given the Canon 500ii is around $10,000. We don't tend to get refurb offers and the second hand market for Big Whites is almost non-existent. I have always shot Canon but as an amateur I don't get any special service so I don't consider that a consideration. When I last had an issue with the 7DII (under warranty), Canon's response was frankly underwhelming. If the focus shift can be remedied, I'd go for this and trade in my 300ii.



The site I have checked in Oz (a reputable bricks & mortar shop) for the Canon 500 II has it at AUD 7989 inc 10% GST , comparable with Adorama's USD 6099 (exc tax). Some years ago Canon prices were over the top in Oz, but are comparable now. Ink for printers are a different matter.


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 17, 2017)

...they should have made a 500/5.6 at half the price and half the weight....


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 17, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> ...they should have made a 500/5.6 at half the price and half the weight....



I'd give your comment more likes if I could!


----------



## Talys (Mar 19, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> ...they should have made a 500/5.6 at half the price and half the weight....



I don't think $3,000 500/5.6 would fly.

From f/4 to f/5.6 is 1 full stop. But from f/5.6 to f/6.3 is only a _third_ of a stop (the next full stop after 5.6 is f/8). So with 150-600 being at f/6.3 at 500mm, you'd be paying 3x the price to get just a third stop.

Of course, the prime is likely to have better IQ. But I think at 500/5.6, it would have to be sub $2k... maybe sub $1.5k, even, before there was a lot more interest.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 20, 2017)

iowapipe said:


> "The build quality appears military-grade"
> 
> I highly doubt there is any MIL-SPEC rating for this lens. I know, I know - it's all about attracting interest and clicks.
> It's just a silly thing to write when it's a mostly adults reading the post. Kids on the other hand... I suppose the carbon fiber hood gives the illusion? (checked Sigma's site just to cover my bases: no MIL-SPEC rating)



Mil-spec / military grade can opener. MIL-SPEC has nothing to do with quality... only the specifications the military requires for an item, which can be sub-par compared to civilian items for the same use. There is no such thing as a MIL-SPEC rating. MIL-SPEC is a document.

These little can openers worked great in the field for c-rations, but their construction, while military grade, is far inferior to what was available on the civilian market.


----------

